# over and under old country boys smoker!



## ernestg10402 (Dec 29, 2015)

Have been smoking/ bbq'n for years now! Have used old smokeys, kingsford charcoal grills,masterbuilt propane smoker, and even grates suspended on brick or rocks! 
Recently purchased a over under old contry boys smoker from academy! Will be seasoning tomarrow 2 days prior to new years eve bash with the family! I'm going to use this grill, stock it full of charcoal, and add 50/50 mixes of pecan and hickory chunks as the night progresses. The only question I have is, has any one filled the fire box and  what Temps where achieved???


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to the site Ernest.  Sorry that I don't have an answer for you but I'm happy to give your post a bump.  Maybe someone will pop up with the answer.


----------



## dwhite1031 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have an Old Country BBQ Over & Under smoker that I got in October.  I did my burn in & season, & the fire grate warped.  I got mine to 350-375 using charcoal & oak for about 3 hours to burn off the oils and crud from the manufacturing.  Then I seasoned it with safflower oil & fired her up again.  

Here's the link to my first cook on her:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238122/first-cook-on-my-new-old-country-bbq-over-under

As I mentioned, the fire grate warped badly, which I credit to a bad design.  I tried to straighten it & weld some reinforcement angle on the bottom but it was too warped.  So I made a new fire grate using expanded metal & angle iron.  Made a world of diference.  Here's the link to that post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239393/fire-grate-in-old-country-bbq-over-under

I also went to lump charcoal due to the large amount of ash the Kingsford & Stubbs briquettes were producing.  I'm using oak or pecan mainly, & some mesquite occassionally since its plentiful out here in West Texas.


----------

